# Woodcraft Sharpening Service



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

For the record, I did a search and could not find any information here. I am about or order a decent set of chisels from Woodcraft (Stanley sweethearts). They have a sharpening option that I can choose. I was wondering if anyone had ever taken that option? I have never sharpened a chisel in my life, so keep that in mind as well. I will be taking classes to do so in August, but from what I have read, getting brand new chisels into shape is far more difficult than maintaining an edge.
I was wondering how good their sharpening service actually is, and if they take the time to flatten all the backs, etc.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Taking a class is good but, there are tons of videos that show you exactly how to sharpen chisels and get flat backs on YouTube. Some are very low tech and low cost and produce great results. FYI the sharpening service at Woodcraft is not that great. I used to work for a Woodcraft store and had several complaints from customers who opted for the sharpening.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I would not expect they flatten the backs very well. It can be
pretty time consuming.

Sharpening isn't that hard with decent gear. I use water stones
mostly. Sharpening tools well does take some time, especially
when you are learning. Some folks swear by sandpaper.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

If you are going to use chisels, you are going to need to sharpen them. It is not rocket science. I personally wouldn't let anybody else touch my chisels. I think the money would be better spent on a set of stones.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

If it were me I would go ahead and get your sharpening equipment and sharpen your own even in the beginning.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Bondo has it. Once you learn to take care of them yourself you really don't want someone else messing with them. It isn't that hard to learn or do.
I have two sets of chisels, one for me and one for "borrowers". I found this out the hard way a long time ago.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

+1 for Bondo as well. Your projects show that you have good mechanical abilities and sharpening your own chisels will be a easy for you Joe.

Maybe get a scrap piece of plywood and spray adhesive, 3M works well, to a piece of leather and charge it with green compound to hone your chisels as you work.

Good luck in what ever you decide Joe.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Save the money and apply towards whatever sharpening method you choose…worksharp, tormek, grinder, sandpaper, stones, dmt, or whatever other ways there are. Amazon may sell the chisels cheaper too. Good luck.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Maybe get a scrap piece of plywood and spray adhesive, 3M works well, to a piece of leather and charge it with

I bought a 12×12 granite tile at Habitat for $.50 that works really well for a backer.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I used a sharpening service with some tools I bought years ago, but I can't remember if it was Woodcraft or not. When I got the tools, they were just touched to a grinder. I never did that again!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

you may want to check out this they work

http://www.amazon.com/Work-Sharp-3000-FREE-Leather/dp/B0039ZIP78/ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1338275201&sr=1-3


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Joe, do it yourself. You might find that the class isnt needed. I went off of all the suggestions I recieved from the LJ's and started out with the scary sharp method. After a few weeks I bought some stones. Now I use a little of both systems. I started sharpening with the Veritas MK ll honing guide and eventually taught myself to sharpen freehand. Now the MK ll just sits on the shelf.

The sharpening systems are pretty cool also, but I hate having to rely on a machine to do what I should be able to do for myself.

The worst you can do is dull a few blades and chuckle *(like me)* until you get the hang of it.

V/R…..John


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the responses. I hadn't heard any feedback on this so I just made a decision on my own. I am happy to report I took your suggestions in advance . I ended up getting the 8 piece Stanley Sweetheart set from amazon. I am a prime member and got them for 178.00. I also picked up the worksharp. In addition I want to get good a sharpening by hand. I found an old computer desk on craigslist for free. It's a really small one with a plate glass top. Perfect sharpening station. I also picked up a set of buck bothers chisels from home depot to practice on.

Once I am done with the 2 projects I have now, I'll get to go play with my new toys.


----------

